# Saskatchewan non-resident waterfowl changes



## duckhunter4life

Saskatchewan Ministry of Environment is proposing a change for the 2012 waterfowl season for non-residents which can be found on page 2 of the hunters and trappers guide.

The change that is being proposed is that non-residents will only be allowed to purchase a 7 day waterfowl license instead of the season long license as in the past. Non-residents will also be allowed to purchase additional 7 day licenses. The catch is the cost of the first license will be what non-residents use to pay for the entire season and the cost of each additional 7 day license will be the same price as the first 7 day license so for those of us who hunt across the border several times in the season the cost will go up quite drastically and this will most likely include the spring snow goose season. I have already phoned the Regina Ministry of Environment office and this is how I found out about the cost for the future changes.

If you appose the changes for the 2012 season it is important that you write letters to Dustin Duncan Minister of Environment as soon as possible before it is put into place.

Mail to Ministry of Environment Regina Field Office Attention: Dustin Duncan. 3211 Albert Street Regina SK, S4S 5W6.

Tel (306) 787-2314 
Fax (306) 787-9544.

Thank you, a fellow Waterfowl Hunter.


----------



## FoldEmXtreme

:lame:


----------



## KEN W

Good for Sask. :thumb:


----------



## Phone Guy

After reading this post I did look into why Saskatchewan wants to change the rules. I do visit Saskatchewan on a annual basis and hunt for more than 7 days. I took the time to send off a e-mail to the ministry and here is the response I recieved:

I am writing in response to your letter regarding possible changes to the licensing of non-resident game bird hunting in Saskatchewan. Thank you for choosing Saskatchewan as a base for your outdoor recreation activities.

The present proposal is suggesting a move away from a season long licence to a series of seven day licences. The rational for this move is two fold; the cost of a non-resident game has not increased significantly since 1982. This coupled with the fact that the average length of stay by non-resident waterfowl hunters is 5.7 days. This was determined in a study commissioned by the ministry titled "The Economic Evaluation of the Saskatchewan Outfitted Hunting and Fishing Industry". Therefore the ministry is able to maintain the current licence fee and meet the demands of most non-resident hunters.

The proposal will allow hunters to purchase one non-resident game bird licence at the current price of $113.83 which will allow them to hunt both upland and waterfowl for a period of seven consecutive days as chosen by them. If they wish to hunt for a longer period they can purchase subsequent non-resident waterfowl licences, for $113.83 each, that allow the hunting of waterfowl only again for a period of seven consecutive days as chosen by the hunter. There will be no restriction on the number of waterfowl licences that may be purchased.

This initiative is a proposal at this time and all comments received such as your will be considered before the final decision is made.

Thank you for your interest on the matter.

Brad


----------



## kingcanada

Just wonderful, the only way to justify the expense of going is to stay long enough to spread out the cost. I was planning to go some day, but this will make it a little more difficult.
Ken, why are you so happy? Glad that yet another place will turn legislation against non res hunters, or glad that fewer will go to Canada and chose North Dakota instead! oke: Be careful what you celebrate, it may just bite you in the butt both ways.
A point to consider: If the average hunter only spends 5.7 days, then why punish the few that do stick around longer. If the hunters are there, it would be economically wise to keep them there and spending money in the local economy as long as possible. You know, like casinos do. Casinos are designed to keep you there and having fun as long as possible. It is how they make the most money and why they give incentives (not penalties) to do so.
Another point: I have heard over and over that hunter numbers are low in Canada, to the point of causing concern. I read about the trend a few years ago in Wildfowl magazine. It seems that Canada has plenty of room for hunters. The folks that go there tell me that there is not a huge competition for places to hunt and the childish resentment toward non res hunters is very rare. So why try weed out hunters?


----------



## tilley

This is just a back door way for the outfitters to gain more control. They have pushed for years to make everyone go through an outfitter to hunt waterfowl and it has been defeated each time and for good reason..it is simply not necassary. It has also not been helped by the few greedy (mostly Americans) who have stayed for months acting as quasi guides and killing lots of birds. I say just do a better job of cracking down on these clowns and leave the vast majority of law abiding hunters alone. It is just another nail in the coffin of the average guy being able to free lance for a few weekends in the fall and enjoy the sport and the heritage and tradition that we know it to be. Greed and Commercialization are the two main reasons. As for Ken,who knows,but for the great majority of guys this is the first step to end of free lance hunting and one would think he would be smart enough to recognize it.


----------



## KEN W

This is something THEIR DNR says is needed.They say license fees have not been increased since 1982.More power to them for doing what they says is necessary.

As for guys like you who stay longer.....just buy another license and stay as long as you want.So complaining about the time limitation doesn't hold water.


----------



## tilley

Ken, It is not about staying longer. Some of us live near the border and have friends ,relatives and hunting partners there and may spend several weekends waterfowl hunting. Its tradition and heritage. This is just plain a poor way of doing business and I guarantee you is being pushed by the outfitters. Outfitters don't like free lancers like myself who don't want or need their help. I have been doing this longer than most of them have been alive and I will never pay to have some schlup take me duck or goose hunting on land that he doesn't even own. It's just a damn shame there are so many incompetent dolts out there that can't figure out how to kill a goose or duck without paying someone to hold their hand. If,as you say they need more money for licenses then just bump it up some. Your argument does not hold water.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Tiley is correct. This is a push by the outfitters. But the main reason why I hear of this is because of the fly by night outfitters from the US that they are concerned about. There are outfitters from the US that guide in Canada. Which is illegal...but they do it under the table. They are not outfitting but hunting with "friends"....."friends" that rotate in every 4-5 days for an entire season. Then the "friends" kick back money for equipment up keep....see the problem. So they figure that if they can't get passed a law requiring all NR hunters or all Non-canadian Hunters are required to use an outfitter. They will make these guys keep buying licenses and hurt them hopefully in the pocket book. Then if these guys don't have a license and are in the field with the "friends" they can maybe nab them for illegal outfitting infractions.

This law sucks for the guys who free lance on their own. But I see the concern with the illegal activities.


----------



## tilley

Chuck, You are right on the money. Like I said previously, crack down on these jerks that are acting as illegal guides instead of penalizing everyone. This whole guide,commercialization,pro staff crap just sticks in my craw anyhow! The end appears near for the activity I absolutely love amd I am going to fight like hell to preserve it and not just roll over like Ken W.


----------



## kingcanada

I agree with you Tilley. The greed factor is always behind these things. I am 100% freelancer and paid my dues with a lifetime of hard work and learning. I grew up during good times and during times when I watched my mother cry because the bills could not be paid. I was 13 years old when I got my first job throwing hay bales by hand. I remember buying gas with coins and hunting only 4 miles above the house so I could coast all the way home with my truck's engine off. I don't mind someone paying for another man's experience, equipment, and labor. However, I am fed up with people flashing cash and having a glorified babysitter push the common man out of the way for them. This is the heart of my "complaining". I am fighting to preserve a way of life that people have enjoyed for sometime. I see our nation slipping back into the European values we rebelled against to form our country.
I recall that Ken used to have a statement below his name which blasted Reagonomics on the basis of greed, yet he encourages this? There is also another type of greed I see, resentment toward other hunters who may want to hunt in the same area. That is selfish too. Nobody wants to see some overbearing horde show up; but to take it out on good, honest strangers is disrespectful. I once started to fall into this trap too and know how easy it is to get sucked into that way of thinking. I also realized that I was wrong and felt pretty stupid when I did. Assess a man by his actions, not the actions of someone who may live within 500 miles of him.
If Saskatchewan honestly needs to raise the fee, fine. I would not oppose a reasonable increase, just let people have their permit for the season. I want to go. Badly. Finances have been the obstacle, but I am slowly working up to it. If I have spread 7 days out amongst hunting honkers, snows, specks, ducks, huns, and grouse; it will not be worth the expense. Adding another license is going to be darn tough. I will have to split costs with at least one friend to even make the trip. Most of us have heard about the "straw that broke the camel's back", this could be the straw.
People who live by the border would be hit hardest. The argument about these people being able to go back and forth to see friends and hunt is valid. For them, this represents a huge increase in the cost of an activity which currently costs them very little money. They deserve better. Outfitters need to stop waging war on the general public. It happens everywhere, not just ND and Sask. This is the primary reason I have stayed out of the guiding business. I can not, with clear conscience, make a living by depriving others of their opportunities. More people need to be asking themselves this question: " am I hurting others for my own gain?". It applies to all aspects of life.
I have often helped total strangers catch fish or hunt birds many times. Often these are people who I have simply encounter while I was afield. I have never allowed any of them to pay me. Some of these events have resulted in lasting friendships, which is all the reward I could ever want. I suppose I am the enemy and should be eradicated so the cycle of greed may continue.


----------



## brobones

Chuck Smith said:


> Tiley is correct. This is a push by the outfitters. But the main reason why I hear of this is because of the fly by night outfitters from the US that they are concerned about. There are outfitters from the US that guide in Canada. Which is illegal...but they do it under the table. They are not outfitting but hunting with "friends"....."friends" that rotate in every 4-5 days for an entire season. Then the "friends" kick back money for equipment up keep....see the problem. So they figure that if they can't get passed a law requiring all NR hunters or all Non-canadian Hunters are required to use an outfitter. They will make these guys keep buying licenses and hurt them hopefully in the pocket book. Then if these guys don't have a license and are in the field with the "friends" they can maybe nab them for illegal outfitting infractions.
> 
> This law sucks for the guys who free lance on their own. But I see the concern with the illegal activities.


Bingo you got it Chuck that is exactly why the change is taking place... So few ruin it for so many....


----------



## snow

What a bunch of BS,just another reason not to go to "oh canada" stay here folks,spend your money here in the states,our rual folks need the revenue.


----------



## brobones

snow said:


> What a bunch of BS,just another reason not to go to "oh canada" stay here folks,spend your money here in the states,our rual folks need the revenue.


I couldn't agree more, your economy needs it more than ever. Hope you get out of this slump soon :beer:


----------



## tilley

King, You get it totally and sound like a pretty good guy to me. Another thing on this whole issue, and King touched on it ,was that men fought and died so that we would not be like Europe. No man owns the wildlife,especially migratory birds. I know a lot of these outfitters like to think they do,but it is total bull$hit and my hunting is between the man that owns the land and myself,period. I know you will say that is unchanged but believe me, this is the first step to eliminating the common man free lancer such as my self KingCanada and scores of others. I have a damn good record on predicting such things and I am pretty confident about this one. All that is needed is for guys like Ken W. to buy into the premise that this is harmless and the stage is set for more restrictions down the road. i would encourage all who enjoy free lance hunting to oppose these type of things with vigor while you can or pay the piper down the road. As i said before, all this competition hunting,TV show mentality, big ridiculous trailers with stupid stickers and phrases plastered on them,all the technology to kill more and faster and easier,the Jeff Foiles type jackasses (and there are more than just Foiles,believe me) has hurt us greatly and it is time stand up ,to speak up and nip this crap or it will truly be over. Sermon over. Thanks.
Good Luck to all this fall.


----------



## KEN W

What can I say.....I see this as no different than living just across the border in MN.You can hunt upland as many days here as you want.Just keep buying licenses.

I hunt in Sask for 1 week.They are not raising the cost of a license for me.

You guys are missing this point......fees have not gone up since 1982.....yes 30 years.I would much rather see them do this than raise the license fees for everyone.

This new law will do 2 things.....keep the license fee the same for most people and hopefully cut down on the number of illegal G/O.A win-win the way I see it.You don't agree.....that's your opinion.Not mine.

Of course someome living close to the border would not favor this.....but that's not most people.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Tiley....

So making people pay more $$ for another license....is this better or worse than limiting the number of days afield? Or even putting a limit on the number of licenses sold? Just curious on your feelings with these two.

Not trying to get into a whole R vs NR debate. But you are ticked off on this issue in SK. When things are more restrictive in other places here in the US.


----------



## tilley

Ken,
You are missing my point. You only hunt for a week so all is good with you. I got mine and the hell with the rest of them. This is a matter of principle and as i said before ,if they feel price need to go up some then fine ,increase some,but i fear that this will be but the first step in eliminating free lancers altogether.And Chuck, you are falling for the false premise that it must be one or the other,less days or multiple licenses. Why?? Why not crack down on the illegal guides if that is the problem? Bust em and send em home for good. Case closed. Once you accept the premise you are on a slippery slope to total outfitter control of something that is not theirs to control. All we hear is how few hunters there are and how we need to recruit and have youth waterfowl openers yada,yada,yada. I will guarantee you one thing ,this makes it more difficult ,not easier for the average guy to hunt as he pleases and I am all about the common guy. I hope that Delta and DU and the rest of them reconize what is happening,because I can also tell you when it becomes too cumbersome for me and the other Joe Blow's goodbye membership. I don't know about you guys but when i can't hunt I am not going to support these organizations any more and will wager there will be thousands more like me.


----------



## KEN W

tilley....that's your opinion....mine is different.Doesn't make you right and me wrong.Or me right and you wrong.Just different.

If Sask feels this is necessary.....than this is what they should do.


----------



## headshot

Well tilley you should move to canada if it is such a big deal. Remember that it is a privelage for you to hunt here not a right.I do not mind paying to play if I hunt in another country/province or state. Just be happy you can still come here. Its not like we shut our border down to your beef or placed tarriffs on lumber coming out of your country. You do not know how good you have it.


----------



## nemitz

You guys ever consider that this is a push from the Sask Wildlife Federation? This group lobbies our Govt. to make changes to the rules and regs. Every year there are stories printed in our newspapers about large amounts of birds being thrown in dumpsters land fills etc. As there are on average 15000 bird licences sold to Americans each year and relatively few Canadian birdhunters you guys seem to get the blame.
I am positive there are three groups responsible for these actions. Guide\Outfitters, freelance Americans and freelance Canadians. 
In my town we welcome NR hunters but the second question they ask after "where are the birds?" is "would you like some goose meat?" This doesn't bother me but it ****** of some of my friends who are smart enough to do the math on if you limit out 6 days in a row and your possesion limit is 2 x daily you would have to eat 10 lbs of goose meat every day for 4 days. Pretty bunged up after day 2. Oh and a Canadian landowner might take 1 bird to be polite.
I however am smart enough to figure out that 15000 x whatever you guys spend your money on up here ( poutine and good beer i hope) = lots. I am sure that even the Sask Govt. (all by themselves) will figure out that if something jeopardizes your peoples visits that it is poor business and not neighbourly which is what Sask is all about, if youve been here you know this.
And Headshot relax save that BSE and Soft Lumber **** for the politics page this is a hunting forum.


----------



## nemitz

tilley said:


> Another thing on this whole issue, and King touched on it ,was that men fought and died so that we would not be like Europe.
> 
> By the way Tilley are you even aware that Saskatchewan is a province not a state?


----------



## tilley

Nemitz.. of course I know that SK is a province. Did you not understand the point I was making either?


----------



## KEN W

tilley....you say you live near the border.Is that in Montana?

If so......you are complaining about what Sask is doing to NR.....how about Montana raising their NR deer tags to over $400?
That basically cut me out of going to Montana to hunt.But if that is what they want then that is what it will be.The same in Sask.


----------



## kingcanada

Oh boy! Where do I start? Yes, Sask. is justified in raising their fees, within reason. No, Montana (or my home state Wyoming) are not justified in the obscene prices they charge for big game licenses. BUT, two wrongs have never equaled a right. Never will. Using that argument is merely rationalizing something which is not quite right. Perfect example: yesterday I received a box of specialty autoparts via UPS. In my shipment there was an extra part which I did not order, but also was not charged for. The business that sent it is unaware of it. Nobody knows, so what could it hurt? Well I have been one of their most consistent customers and they have made a lot of money from me. It's a small item, nothing big. It will cost half of the item value to return it my mail. Sounds like good rationale to just keep it, doesn't it? It is still not the right thing to do and would be disrespectful to do so. Next week I will call the company, let them know, and send it back on my dime.
The point is that we can't get caught up in doing or supporting something just because it has been done worse elsewhere. Not as bad is still bad. 
"It won't affect guys like me". How many million Americans said the same thing about the Brady Bill? Or prohibition? Or all of the the things our government spent money on to get us in the mess our economy is now in? How many of them, lost their jobs? If you think it won't affect you, you may be wrong eventually. Even if it doesn't, it affects someone else.


----------



## KEN W

I am not rationalizing any thing.I'm saying.....it is what it is.Just pointing out that the very same thing is happening elsewhere.....sometimes in your own home state.In Montana it was a voters initiative.Enough people in those places are saying....time to make changes.Just bad that money is the deciding factor.Deep pockets won't be bothered by the increases in Montana or Saskatchewan.

Oops....I was wrong.....the NR deer tag in Montana is now $542.


----------



## duckp

Ken,
Couldn't agree more,it is what it is.Furthermore the proposed increase is 'reasonable' when viewed in the context of what most States are doing.(Montana being about the most outrageous)
A good thing?Of course not but instead of running around 'moralizing' and trying to replace God on assorted websites they are rational things one can do to try stop this trend-with a little work and thought.
Doable?Probably not but....
Finally,it's not our country and it is a privilege to hunt in Canada and we ought to keep our noses out of their business.I can only imagine the knee jerk responses if Canadians tried to tell us how we ought to run things here.


----------



## 6162rk

if you need more revenue then raise the fee. as long as you are being responsible with the money you are charging already. if this is really about illegal guides then arrest and prosecute them. if that is your goal i would pay you double (license fee) to fund a undercover task force for the sole purpose of the elimination of this problem. if it's the poachers you want to catch than catch them. leave the law abiders alone. a note to all hunters it is your responsiblity to report all violations. if you don't the don't ***** about what happens in the future.


----------



## nemitz

6162rk said:


> if you need more revenue then raise the fee. as long as you are being responsible with the money you are charging already. if this is really about illegal guides then arrest and prosecute them. if that is your goal i would pay you double (license fee) to fund a undercover task force for the sole purpose of the elimination of this problem. if it's the poachers you want to catch than catch them. leave the law abiders alone. a note to all hunters it is your responsiblity to report all violations. if you don't the don't b#tch about what happens in the future.


 6162 I agree 100% however policing or monitoring the goings on of such a large amount of visiting people in areas where there are so few resident people (the reason people come here to hunt because of little pressure) is almost impossible. 
Our lack of population doesn't give us a huge tax base to take care of such a large area so funds are put into areas that are more important, you've seen our highways. Whats more important dead people or dead birds. 
If there continues to be reports of poachers or illegal guiding then im sure that some dolt in govt. who doesnt hunt or understand what the term freelance even means in a waterfowling context will suggest that they should make the NR system guided only as a way of monitoring things like they have with our moose and whitetail NR seasons.
This would be crappy for you guys coming up here but even worse for me and my sons if we had to deal with guides paying off farmers for exclusive rights to their land.


----------



## kingcanada

The point I was trying to make with the above example was that I am not justified in ignoring my responsibilities just because some people would keep the extra merchandise. I am going to overly simplify this. Other places have worse hunting fees or restrictions. Lowering the bar will not help solve anything. Other countries have worse economies and living conditions than the United States. This does not mean that we should just ignore the job losses we have suffered does it?
Ken, you are 100% right about this not affecting those with deep pockets. Most of us in the U.S. and Canada don't want to see this sport become an activity for those people only. That is what we are trying to fight. I am in no way advocating a situation where we (U.S.) tell Canadians how to run their country. I am trying to preserve the freelance hunter. Here or there. Canadians deserve the same respect when they visit us. Anytime freedoms or opportunities are lost to cater to a small, special interest, the public loses. Often permanently.


----------



## 6162rk

forcing those of us that like to hunt for 10 days to 2 weeks (we are not hunting every day) to buy another license will solve nothing. if you think having to buy an extra license every 7 days will curtail illegal guides you are sadly mistaken. the outlaw guides will buy the license and pass on the cost to their hunters. pretty easy to do. the price of the license is minimal compared to their other inputs. i will continue to go no matter what they do with the license because i enjoy my time in canada.


----------



## water_swater

As much as I don't like this I think Canada can do whatever they want. As a NR hater myself I am doing the same thing as the MN boys when I head north. I wish we had the stones to pass a law like this. In 2010 there was only 8600 NR alien licenses sold x maybe $1000 each only equals 8.6 million. 60bu barley X $5 = 300 15,000,000 million/$300 acre = 28700 acres. So the waterfowl tourism industry has the economic impact of about 3 large farmers. If I was them I would put up a fence like we did to Mexico Unfortunately if their goal is to eliminate the non-licensed guides I don't think $16 a day is going to stop that. They should sell a ten day license for two weeks that must be seperated by at least one week. There is no extra license thats what you get. That would fit possesion limits within reason, would fit the average hunter time, and make it illegal for the people them claim to be eliminating to hunt legally season long. I think also Americans who live within 20 miles of the border should have to apply in the spring for a season long license to hunt within so many miles of the border. Their going to have to check their game every time accross should be easy to make them stop at the Canada side to make sure their not guiding.


----------



## SnoGeez

Frankly, all this griping makes me sick. Everybody talks like Saskatchewan owes us NR hunters something, what a joke. I drive two days from WA, hunt four hard days, and drive two back. If I had the time I would have no problem paying again or more, it's the least I can do for a province that let's me knock on their doors at dinner time, utilize their resources, and then let me do it again next year.

We spend all four days hunting snows, I would love to hunt ducks or darks, it's an untapped portion of Canada that I havent had the chance to get too. Another $113? That's really what's busting your guy's balls? Here' my question, how many times over do you shoot your limits?

I'm tired of hearing about guys "gifting" and "donating" birds. Sure, give a few to the farmer if he wants them, the local shelter says they'll take a couple, go ahead.  DON'T breast out your birds and write "donation" on the bag an shoot another limit the next day. If you limited out then you've had a pretty darn good time, take your birds and go home, you want to eat a few, go ahead so you can put in one more duck hunt.

I really don't think resident guides have a good chance, and I don't think they really stimulate local economy like NR do. Most packages I see are expensive and all inclusive, the locals don't gain much, and from my interactions locals don't like guides of any variety.

Bottom line, quit *****ing, hunt hard for 7 days or pay up. Stop chewing/smoking for a week, don't go to the casino, whatever. If you have that much of a problem, don't go! Makes it easier for me to get prime fields...


----------



## Chuck Smith

Tiley.... I understand your frustration I do. You are not understanding my points....



> And Chuck, you are falling for the false premise that it must be one or the other,less days or multiple licenses. Why?? Why not crack down on the illegal guides if that is the problem? Bust em and send em home for good. Case closed.


How can u bust a guide if he states these are my friends I am hunting with. But if he does not have a license...bang you nail him for that. Then you dig deeper because you have probable cause... Pull the group aside....asked them individual questions, etc.



> Once you accept the premise you are on a slippery slope to total outfitter control of something that is not theirs to control. All we hear is how few hunters there are and how we need to recruit and have youth waterfowl openers yada,yada,yada.


Now my question for you....you are all up in arms about this in SK....were in the USA some states are doing it with limiting total licenses sold to NR hunters (a Cap), They are limiting days afield for NR hunters (no season long license), they are raising fee's as well, etc. Do you think these states are playing into the hands of outfitters as well?

6126rk.....


> if you think having to buy an extra license every 7 days will curtail illegal guides you are sadly mistaken. the outlaw guides will buy the license and pass on the cost to their hunters. pretty easy to do. the price of the license is minimal compared to their other inputs. i will continue to go no matter what they do with the license because i enjoy my time in canada.


 you are correct. Hopefully Some might forget to do it and slip up....then get nailed. I have no problems with guides just as long as they do everything on the up and up and are legal.


----------



## goosegrinder

> Just wonderful, the only way to justify the expense of going is to stay long enough to spread out the cost. I was planning to go some day, but this will make it a little more difficult.
> Ken, why are you so happy? Glad that yet another place will turn legislation against non res hunters, or glad that fewer will go to Canada and chose North Dakota instead!


 Ya know North Dakota did basically the same thing a few years back to Non-residents. First year we could buy one license to hunt both upland/fowl. Now,they are seperate and the fowl license is limited days. I think a non-resident fowl license in Canada is cheaper(or just about the same price) than a non-resident North Dakota license now. Now sure how that would make more guys stay away from Canada or have anything to do with guides(did guide numbers increase with NoDak's change). Having to pay $16/day roughly to hunt as a non-resident anywhere is pretty cheap compared to other things you are paying for(food,gas,shells,lodging,etc.) to hunt. I guess I could see complaining if they limited to 1-7 day period and that's it for a year but how many guys actually go for more than 1 week anyway? The only way Canada would lose a ton of money is by having to go thru a guide service to hunt fowl; not too many guys are gonna pay those outrageous fees for guided hunts.

Alex


----------



## Dan Bueide

GOOD ON SASK! Hopefully this is just an interim step to limiting time to only *one *7-day license or issuing waterfowl leg tags equal to possession limit or the such. Way too much at stake for this waterfowling mecca not to start taking the bull by the horns on illegal guiding, game-pigging, etc. by us foreigners. Apparently Sask has a conscience and will other states/provinces lack. Sask is a very special place for us NR's, and things like this will be required to keep it that way.


----------



## Toonhunter

The total population of Saskatchewan is roughly one million and 53 thousand people. Of those 224,000 live in Saskatoon, 204,000 live in Regina. Take a look at the land mass of Sask and then ask yourself when roughly 60% of your population is Urban based (adding in the other mid/small cities) how is Sask enviro/conservation officers gonna police that much land base? I really don't think people understand how isolated parts of Sask can be. There are places i hunt that i can drive 10/20 miles before i even FIND an inhabited farm site. My thoughts on the wholr NR increase if 16 dollars a day (a box of shells) is really gonna stop you from coming here to hunt, you have way more issues then you are admitting. Seriously think about the food/lodging/gas etc it takes to get here. For those who have been here, also consider how well you have been treated when ya got here. How many times have you EVER been denied permission to hunt ? Think about all the great friendly people you have met when you were here! Is an extra 16 bucks a day really gonna ruin that? Sask is simply one of the best hunting destinations in North America. Limited pressure, large migrations of birds, and friendly locals ! On top of all that EVEN with the increase STILL one of the most affordabe places to hunt :beer:


----------



## 6162rk

i stated earlier that Sask should raise the fee to make their budget. (also help police the outlaws). i also mentioned this will not curtail illegal guides. so if Sask was to raise the fee, limit the time to 2 weeks with leg tags (when there gone your gone). with the possibility of something for those within x amount of miles of the border. would we be headed in the right direction?


----------



## J.D.

Chuck Smith said:


> But the main reason why I hear of this is because of the fly by night outfitters from the US that they are concerned about. There are outfitters from the US that guide in Canada. Which is illegal...but they do it under the table. They are not outfitting but hunting with "friends"....."friends" that rotate in every 4-5 days for an entire season. Then the "friends" kick back money for equipment up keep....see the problem. So they figure that if they can't get passed a law requiring all NR hunters or all Non-canadian Hunters are required to use an outfitter. They will make these guys keep buying licenses and hurt them hopefully in the pocket book. Then if these guys don't have a license and are in the field with the "friends" they can maybe nab them for illegal outfitting infractions.
> 
> This law sucks for the guys who free lance on their own. But I see the concern with the illegal activities.


Cracks me up that they think this is going to curtail illegal guides from the states. Buying extra licenses is just an expense they will pass on to their clients.

Ive hunted several different areas of Sask. from the north to the south and have yet to run into anyone running one of these rogue guide services. Has anyone actually seen one of the guys? You sure hear stories about them......I know multiple different people that spend 3-4 weeks a year in Sask. None of them are guides but they do hunt with different people throughout that time. Is is guys like this that are being mistaken for illegal outfitters?


----------



## Chuck Smith

JD....

I knew of a guide service in my area the would hunt in canada. To guide in canada you need to be a resident of the providence. These guys were residents in my state yet going to canada and guiding. What they are doing now is one person is a resident in canada the rest are "helpers".....this is a gray area. Not sure if the "outfitter" is licensed if the "helpers" need to be? Don't know the rules. But things like this are happening more than you think. Any US based outfit that guides in Canada could be a "rogue" guide if they don't have one Canadian Resident in the company who is licensed as a guide or something like that. So I think it is more of a problem than one thinks.


----------



## 6162rk

raise the license to $200.00 for 2 weeks which includes your posession amount of leg tags(limit of one license per fall season). that will get you more revenue that is needed for enforcement, etc. and take care of the guide issue. i believe you must have a license to assist so that should get rid of those that would say they are not hunting just helping. the people that live close to the border is another issue.


----------



## brobones

6162rk said:


> raise the license to $200.00 for 2 weeks which includes your posession amount of leg tags(limit of one license per fall season). that will get you more revenue that is needed for enforcement, etc. and take care of the guide issue. i believe you must have a license to assist so that should get rid of those that would say they are not hunting just helping. the people that live close to the border is another issue.


Guides have to have a guiding license, they do not have to have a waterfowl license. Guides also are not allowed to shoot with their clients.


----------



## Dan Bueide

An NR who hunted upland hard in the area of Sask I go got popped for over limit on huns ONLY because he was caught with huns without leg tags. Leg tags are a great enforcement mechanism and would go a long way towards thwarting the game-pigging.


----------



## Traxion

To me, leg tags are the best thing. Give a person one set of leg tags per license. Buy as many licenses as you want. Make each license one week or maybe better yet ten days. Gives you a Saturday to Sunday hunt, if chosen that way. I don't go up there to try to pile up as many as possible. A possession limit is just fine for me. Some of these totals make me question very much what is happening to the birds, I am afraid ditches somewhere are full each and every year.

The licenses will help, albeit slightly, with illegal guides. But, only if they are actively searched out.

I laugh at people who complain about the cost, saying that they won't go, etc. I know on my trips the license is a fraction of the overall hunt cost. The $145 or whatever it is now with the bird license and required stamps just isn't much in the whole scheme of things when you factor in travel costs, fuel, lodging, food, etc. Whether SK needs to develop extra revenue or whatever is the case, I'll gladly pay it AND accept the terms or time limits that come with the license. The hunting experience is worth it completely.


----------



## Sask hunter

The tag idea is a really good one. I hope the govt. uses the extra money and gets some more CO's. Last year was the first time I had been checked while hunting in 5 yrs.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Here is the problem with tags....cost. A license all you need is a printer or booklet. Tags you will need more booklets, distribution costs to getting it to vendors, record keeping, etc. It seems it could be easy but it would not be. It would cost more to hire people to print, process, monitor, distribute, etc the tags more than it does a license.

Then the fact that Resident hunters would need tags as well.


----------



## nickle ditch

Then the fact that Resident hunters would need tags as well.[/quote]

No we wouldn't.


----------



## nemitz

J.DCracks me up that they think this is going to curtail illegal guides from the states. Buying extra licenses is just an expense they will pass on to their clients.
Ive hunted several different areas of Sask. from the north to the south and have yet to run into anyone running one of these rogue guide services. Has anyone actually seen one of the guys? You sure hear stories about them......I know multiple different people that spend 3-4 weeks a year in Sask. None of them are guides but they do hunt with different people throughout that time. Is is guys like this that are being mistaken for illegal outfitters?[/quote said:


> I honestly think they are cracking down on the poachers. Those are the people who shoot way too many birds past their limit and cant gift them out fast enough. Poachers. The guide industry survey was most likely performed to see if it would provide employment for Sk residents and to monitor poachers.


----------



## Traxion

Chuck Smith said:


> Here is the problem with tags....cost. A license all you need is a printer or booklet. Tags you will need more booklets, distribution costs to getting it to vendors, record keeping, etc. It seems it could be easy but it would not be. It would cost more to hire people to print, process, monitor, distribute, etc the tags more than it does a license.
> 
> Then the fact that Resident hunters would need tags as well.


I agree that cost is the issue. However, they do it now with upland leg tags. With the talk of separating the waterfowl license and the upland license, one could surmise that they could charge the same (or more as proposed) and print leg tags for each type of license with not much change in cost compared to now. I am impressed with the simplicity of the upland tags, and just the system in general. It works now. Just have to add the cost up, and if necessary, pass the cost on to the hunters.

That said, I wonder what difference it would make in hunters coming up if you were limited to a possession limit only? As previously stated in my posts, I am fine with this. However, those going up and shooting hundreds of snows may think twice if they are limited by leg tags. Will this be a considerable loss for SK? I don't believe so, but who knows.


----------



## kingcanada

Interesting. First of all, someone mentioned that when you look at the cost of gas, food, lodging, etc. the extra license is not a big deal. I would like to state that by time you have spent THAT MUCH money, the budget is darn near busted for many hunters. Let them stay longer. There comes a point where the amount of time spent afield can't justify the price of going.
6126rk has a worthy idea that needs some adjustment. $200 for two weeks? Price wise it is reasonable. There should be an exemption for leg tags on the snow geese though. We still need to harvest large numbers of snows. The continued spring seasons are pretty strong evidence of that. With a 2 week license, I am not sure that leg tags are really needed. Just one more thing to enforce when enforcement efforts seem to be needed for illegal commercial guiding. Not convinced about the tag system helping there. It sure won't help with guys who pitch birds in the garbage or ditch. I feel it would be a hinderance to those who live near the border and routinely hunt with friends or relatives in Canada.
Speaking of those folks, the 2 week restriction seems a bit unjust too. Maybe some sort of reciprocity agreement with the bordering states could be reached.
Personally, I say just raise the annual fee to $200 and make it good for 30 days. Then a man can try something from all migration stages/ bird types and perhaps make a second trip if the birds are late in arriving. Possession limits can be enforced at the border crossings. Simple.


----------



## KEN W

I disagree....leave the cost where it is.Issue leg tags for darks and ducks.We used leg tags when I first started hunting in ND in the 60's.Never was a problem.Still wouldn't be with the generous limits.

Last year I came home with a possession limit of 16 darks and 60 snows.That was 74 birds plus a few ducks.More than enough.We hunted for 5 days.......3 for snows and 2 for Canadas and Specks.Could have hunted 1 more day for darks but had enough.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Leg tags are EXTREMELY effective because they put the violator in constant risk rather than only temporal risk - just think about how easy it would be to caught pigging if you were obligated to tag each bird as harvested and until you arrived home (USA home). Tags for waterfowl equal to possession would be easy for Sask. They already have an efficient and effective system for sharpies and huns. Regardless the state of the tundra, if 60 snows, 24 darks, 24 ducks, 12(?) sharpies and 24(?) huns isn't enough for an NR to take per person per season in Sask...hmmmmm? If it's all about days in the field, enjoying the prairie, great dog work, spending time with great friends (and I "get" all of those), no one says you need to fill every day - one could spread that number of birds out over a month of great days in Sask.


----------



## Phone Guy

I have read all of your reports and agree with a lot of them.
I have a question on the leg band idea. When I am in Sask I plan on having 3 meals of birds. Lets say I have used 9 leg banded Specks for those said meals for 4 guys. The birds are no longer in my possession. Can I reuse the leg bands? I know the limits are very generous. I personally eat Specks while I am there and this would leave me with 0 or 1 possession limit of specks that we won't be able to bring home. I guess I am a little greedy. I like Specks for table fair better than Canadas or Snows. 
I also spend around 10 to 11 days in Sask. Not every day is spent hunting. I would rather put in the miles scouting a morning or two than hunting every day. It makes for more productive hunts. Just because you are in Canada it doesn't mean that you are going to fill out every day. It can happen but my group of 4 guys averages 45 birds a day. 
I have kept the receipts for the trip and they have been between $3500.00 and $4000 for 4 guys over the last 5 years. Adding an extra licences for each of us ($448) increases the price of the trip by about 10% to 15%. In this economy some of my partners will have a hard time justifying the additional costs. 
I took the time to write to Saskatchewan and voiced my concerns. If you are against this new proposed regulation do the same and voice your concerns. This is just a proposal. I suggested a 2 week licences when I wrote to them.
Have a great fall everyone! I know I will.


----------



## BlueDevil

nemitz said:


> J.DCracks me up that they think this is going to curtail illegal guides from the states. Buying extra licenses is just an expense they will pass on to their clients.
> Ive hunted several different areas of Sask. from the north to the south and have yet to run into anyone running one of these rogue guide services. Has anyone actually seen one of the guys? You sure hear stories about them......I know multiple different people that spend 3-4 weeks a year in Sask. None of them are guides but they do hunt with different people throughout that time. Is is guys like this that are being mistaken for illegal outfitters?[/quote:2ib1g471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think they are cracking down on the poachers. Those are the people who shoot way too many birds past their limit and cant gift them out fast enough. Poachers. The guide industry survey was most likely performed to see if it would provide employment for Sk residents and to monitor poachers.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Nemitz I think it's more to deal with the poachers and over limits.
Click to expand...


----------



## HardcoreSnow

The changes that have been made give the non residence hunters the option of just buying a 7 day licence OR a full season one. If you decide to stay longer you have the option to change it. The Regs are not saying that you can only get one for 7 days, it is saying that you can either buy a full season one OR a 7 day one, depending on how long you are planning to hunt. Why pay rates for a full season when you are only staying for a week or less.


----------



## KEN W

I don't see anything in the new for 2012 Guide that says anything about buying a full season license.The first one you buy is for waterfowl and upland.After that you can continue to buy more 7 day licenses.....but for waterfowl only.


----------



## HardcoreSnow

Yup, it extends it another 7 days, there is no limit to how many times you can renew it. Most NR hunters for waterfowl are only here for an average of 4 days, and those are mostly with outfitters. I am not sure about the guys who dont use any outfitters, but the ones I hunt with have never stayed for more than 2 weeks. This is good and bad, it benefits the guys who use outfitters because they dont have to pay for a full season liscence when they are only here for a few days, but the guys who stay for longer have to renew it after 7 days, I am sure the price will not be very expensive to renew. For the NR who own outfitters here it shouldnt make any difference, like I read in a revious post the guides/outfitter can not shoot when they are guiding anyway so they dont need the liscence.


----------



## KEN W

I don't think the license cost will change just because it is only for 7 days.The cost will most likely be the same as it is now.But as for additional licenses for waterfowl only.....will have to wait and see if it still costs the same or less because of no upland.


----------



## headshot

Give it time and NR's are gonna have to use outfitters....Enjoy it while you can because G/O's and poachers will ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Phone Guy

I don't have the letter with me but the Saskatchewan gov. also wrote me a letter. In fact they did state that they are trying to crack down on over limits by non residents that stay for a long period of time. They are aware that there are gross over limits occuring on a regular basis by non guided non resident hunters. Use common sence if heading to Canada to hunt. I for one hate to see the oppertunity to free lance taken away.
The proposal will allow hunters to purchase one non-resident game bird licence at the current price of $113.83 which will allow them to hunt both upland and waterfowl for a period of seven consecutive days as chosen by them. If they wish to hunt for a longer period they can purchase subsequent non-resident waterfowl licences, for $113.83 each, that allow the hunting of waterfowl only again for a period of seven consecutive days as chosen by the hunter. There will be no restriction on the number of waterfowl licences that may be purchased.
You will be able to purchase as many 7 day licences as you wish. There will not be a Season licence as stated earlier in any of the literature that I have received.

On a side note i just returned from Sask. It was probably the most difficult goose hunt I have ever been on up there. 3 days of 90 plus degree weather did not help matters at all. 4 of us took 103 geese in 5 days of hunting. Last year on the same week we took over 200 snows in the same time frame.
The duck population is incredable. We did take advantage of 2 great pond hunts to pick up some more birds for the trip. You Western Dakota hunters are going to have a great season when that pile of birds starts moving South.

Good Luck


----------



## HardcoreSnow

HAHA ya it has been pretty strange this year. The weather has been hot and clear days, but we have had wind. The hardest thing this year is the amount of water, there is so much water around where I live the birds are not concentrated in the main roosts like they normally are, so they are scattered all over. Need to get a good week of overnight freezing to kill the sleus they are sitting on and get them to the main bodies of water. Kinda hard to hunt when the birds arent flying anywhere, they are just feeding right beside the water, gets frustrating watching 100,000 snows on a sleu pretty much walk out to feed!!


----------



## Phone Guy

The wind seemed to blow about 21 hours a day the week I was there. We had wind right up until legal shooting time and then it just shut off for the next 2 to 3 hours. There was only one morning that we had a slight breeze and a few clouds and it was by far the best morning we had. 
I am not complianing about my trip though. Trips to Canada are the best. You just can't beat the people and the sunrises over the golden grain fields. I'll be back next year. I'll just keep my hunting to a 7 day period.
The area I was in had its normal water in my opinion. It had not rained since July 22nd. The birds just did not want to move in that heat. I went to one of the main lakes in the area at about 8:00 AM one day to see the roost. I would say that at least half of the birds never left the water that morning. Strange trip indeed.


----------



## HardcoreSnow

Yup thats Sask for ya, blows all day and all night until the birds start to come ouy then stops hehe. Oh well, I dont mind calm days I have enough motion in my decoys, I just hate the sun glaring!!!


----------



## Sask hunter

When you want wind its calm and if you don't want wind its going to be at least hurricane force. Maybe I should say I am going to go fishing this wknd. It will be windy for sure then haha


----------



## HardcoreSnow

HAHA aint that the truth. Sask weather never fails, always does the opposite you want it to.


----------



## duckhunter4life

Tilley, Phone Guy, King Canada, Chuck smith, Bro bones I am the one who brought this to light with this blog. If you contact me via [email protected] or by mail at PO Box 176 Antelope, MT 59211 I have some letters I have written and also an official response from Mr. Duncan the minister of environment in Regina.

I traveled to several towns in southern SK and interviewed at 3 news papers and all were quite concern about the impact on their small towns it's too bad that people like head shot only think of their self and not the big picture.

I also have friends who belong to the fish and game league in Sask. And the wildlife federation who feel this is a move for more money. From the letter I received from Mr. Duncan he claims it is all about enforcement.

The ministry of environment claims from consulting with the local outfitting association and local resident hunters (and I have it writing) that there is a strong correlation between non-resident length of stay and game bird waste which I find insulting as a non-resident bird hunter and as a Federal law enforcement officer in charge of enforcing fish and game laws. I have yet to see a Fish and Wildlife check on the Canadian side of the border which would help them figure out where the real problem lies.

The ministry of environment claims most bird hunters only stay 5.7 days so how is selling multiple 7 days licenses going to solve the problem that is supposedly happening in 5.7 days. I would stop the gifting of birds and start looking at the outfitters who their clients leave all their birds with. If you are an outfitter I would like to know what you do with all the birds the clients are leaving with them. I see it all the time with my job, people can argue but it will do them no good with me because I see the problem everyday when I check returning hunters from Canada that state they left the birds with the outfitter.

I guarantee when this does not fix the suppose problem the outfitters will step up with the solution make them use outfitters.

Head shot, have you heard of NAFTA by the way the border is not closed to your beef I see it come through all the time and your lumber. This is about a heritage being ruined by commercialization and greed (money) I have no problem with Outfitters if they buy and hunt their own land but they make quite a good living off other peoples land and I know for a fact if it goes the way of the outfitter there is a lot of large land owners along the border that have family and land on both sides that will shut their land down to all outfitting.

I hope that everyone who oppose this also writes letters to the ministry of environment in Regina, SK. Attn: Dustin Duncan

KEEP FREE LANCING ALIVE

And nemitz you are right on the government needs to stop the gifting of birds. My grandfather is Canadian born and raised and most of my best friends live north of the border and I love visiting there and everyone has been very hospitable in SK when I come up and hunt. I would hate to loose that.

I have never stayed more than 4 days; I shoot my limit and go home. Some times I fall way short of my limit. But I do make dozens of trips across because I live so close so for those of you who think its not a big deal because you live farther away or cant get more time off why be grudge the ones that are able to enjoy hunting more often across the border the problem for me is that it would cost way more than what I pay now. I made a recommendation to offer 2 licenses one for 7 days at the 113.82 and a season long for $200-$225.

KEN W. I am not even going to try and reason with you.


----------



## duckp

Maybe try 'reasoning' with yourself.
A 'reasonable' person wouldn't go on a large forum insulting a foreign ministry,then asking others to write encouraging them to change.Your attitude has likely set back your 'cause' immensely.Look upthe word 'tact'.


----------



## KEN W

duckhunter4life.....I agree with a lot of what you are saying.I have been hunting in Sask since 1992.....20 years.We go for 5-6 days.With the high possession limits of 60 whites and 24 ducks and 24 dark geese.....we never have a problem with shooting to many and having to give them away.The only time we gift any is if the farmer asks for some.

I understand that living close to the border can make a difference.But I was priced out of a deer hunt in Montana by the voters....No different to me than what Sask is proposing doing.Protecting the resource for residents first.

I agree that cutting the license to 1 week probably won't make a difference in overshooting.The only thing that will,is to issue leg tags for dark geese and ducks.Same as for upland.

Oh....and last year we did go through a game check on the way home at Russel Manitoba.

If you can keep this from happening.....more power to you.....but for me and most NR hunters.....it won't make a difference.


----------



## nemitz

Duckhunter4life
I went snow goose hunting for the 1st time with 2 gentleman from Minnesota (also first time hunting with Americans). I had such a good time with these guys and all etiquette was perfect. Made me second guess some of the things I had posted earlier regarding this subject until this morning when a lady I work with walked into my office and we were discussing making Goose Jerky ( I am a sausage maker by trade) I asked her why she was wondering about goose jerky and she told me that some Americans gave her husband 180 lbs of goose meat she then told me that they will probably feed most of it to their cats (Hillbilly). This followed secondly by another guy I work with that rents their old farmhouse to 3 different groups of Americans. They still have a medium sized chest freezer still full of the birds that these guys shot last year. Coyote Bait was the answer I got when I asked what they were going to do with them (another Hillbilly). My thoughts went instantly to this post. I dont think the efforts of all the people writing to the SK Govt. will amount to squat especially if you have the bad apples and i'm not going to say "a few" because i'm up here and see whats going on and its frustrating when people come to my country and province and treat it like its the third world with no respect whatsoever for its laws.
I know its not all Americans, and the ******* Canadians that are doing the previously mentioned things are only compounding matters but something needs to be done. I dont buy your cause.
Oh and Ken W. I will personally buy you a drink if your in the Yorkton area and have the time. You sound reasonable.


----------



## Sask hunter

Most people don't mind a few geese but they don't want 180 either. Anyone having to eat that much is obviously going to get sick of it. Heck if I had 180 lbs or prime rib or t-bones I would probably even get sick of that after awhile too.


----------



## AdamFisk

Sask hunter said:


> Heck if I had 180 lbs of prime rib I would probably even get sick of that after awhile too.


Preposterous statement nominee!!!! I wasn't going to comment in this thread, but that, I couldn't let slide. :lol:

I got no dog in this fight as I don't go to Canada, but I say if Sask thinks it's what's best for the resource and residents, than I say good for them!!! NR's trying to dictate how others run their seasons, sounds all too familiar. oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith

> I got no dog in this fight as I don't go to Canada, but I say if Sask thinks it's what's best for the resource and residents, than I say good for them!!! NR's trying to dictate how others run their seasons, sounds all too familiar. oke:


But it isn't the residents.....it is the outfitter trying to push most of the legislation through.....not the residents. Ask 95% of the farmers up there if they want more waterfowl shot. The answer is always YES.


----------



## nemitz

Chuck Smith said:


> But it isn't the residents.....it is the outfitter trying to push most of the legislation through.....not the residents. Ask 95% of the farmers up there if they want more waterfowl shot. The answer is always YES.
Click to expand...

 I am a resident and to be honest with you it has very little to do with outfitters and a lot to do with poaching and the disregard for our laws. Farmers want birds shot because they cause damage to the crops at times.Most people up here are either unaware or could care less about the coming changes but more than likely if you put a dollar figure on how much more revenue it will create and publish it most of us would not oppose. Thats business. The price will go up and people will still come.


----------



## 6162rk

nemitz, 
you are spot on with the statement in your first sentence. the americans better pull their headout before it's to late.


----------



## HardcoreSnow

I really dont see what the big deal with the change is, most guys are only up here for a week anyway, and I know that most of these guys spend just as much, if not more money than they would if they used an outfitter. Im not advocating for outfitters, as far as I am concerned everyone is welcome to hunt here without having to use them for birds. The problem is this, there are areas where there are so many NR waterfowl hunters, it is very hard for locals to hunt because the fields are taken up and the guys who are shooting the birds are just shooting them for the sake of it and alot is being wasted, I have seen it time and time again by NR hunters with and without outfitters, and the ones using the outfitters, well the outfitters should know better and remove thier heads from thier ***** because they are contributing to the problem of people wasting the meat. There are alot of people that are also from here that do the same thing, so they should be enforcing the limits alot more but it is hard to do when there are 2 or 3 guys for an area that they cant even cover all of it in a season.

As far as outfitters hunting on their own land, well in Saskatchewan it is illegal for people to take money for hunting rights, the land owners have to just say yes or no, which is a good thing or it would be like alot of states, people can hunt because all the outfitters "own" the hunting rights to all the fields so you cant hunt on them. Here you can spot a field and not have to worry about a large outfitter owning the rights to the field and not being able to hunt in it. Where I live, outfitters with the exception of one guy, are not welcome, but NR hunters are if they are not using outfitters. All of this because of one outfitter doing what he wanted, trying to kick farmers off their own land when they are hunting, going on fields when he was told no ect ect.

Just my opinion, but changes are coming no matter how many letters are written to the Sask gmnt and I agree with them, but I also agree with what the gvmnt is trying to do, otherwise there would be no hunting for the locals who live here. I also dont want to see anymore species get closed in my zone because they are hunted so hard by NR's that they have to be. Partridge and Grouse were closed for years in my zone because they were all but wipped out by NR's and there are alot of other zones that they are not allowed to hunt them in anymore. So there are benefits and disadvantages to this, but either way the changes ARE coming and it isnt going to affect any of the hunters coming up, they will still pay and still come because we have some of the best waterfowl hunting in the world here and the fields are open to everyone, not just outfitters like in some US states. :beer:


----------



## duckhunter4life

Hello, the reason I started this post was not to tell a foreign government what to do, but was to hopefully head off the good chance of all NR having to use outfitters to hunt birds in SASK. I have several good friends who belong to the fish and game league and the wildlife federation in Regina, SK that have told me that the outfitters assoc. has been pushing this issue hard. I feel if the new proposal does not work the next step will be using outfitters if this is really the problem and not a revenue grab.

When I received my letter from Mr. Duncan and it stated that they consulted with the local outfitting assoc. it raised a big red flag with me because I personally will not ever use an outfitter. I have seen how they have ruined hunting state side. Also in his letter Mr. Duncan stated that most NR only spend 5.7 days in SASK and that there is a strong correlation between NR length of stay and game bird waste. Outfitters were never addressed in this issue. I feel that gifting of bird is a big problem if all NR were made to keep all their birds, once they hit their possession limit they would have no choice but to head home. Also if most NR only stay 5.7 days how is a 7 day licenses going to fix the problem and especially if you can purchase several 7 day licenses.

I spoke with Brad at the Regina office their is not a season long license being considered at this time for NR it is only 7 day licenses.

This is will only be fixed by more enforcement in the field and at the border when hunters are heading home from SK.
I am in no way attacking SASK. I just don't feel that enough home work was done one the issue before proposal were being made. I will gladly pay more for a season long license and reduced possession limits for NR if i can still have the option of hunting during the entire season.

Thank you


----------



## HardcoreSnow

The Sask Outfitters Association is pushing to have alot of things done, but remember there are several outfitters here that refuse to be a part of the SOA because of the changes they are proposing and for other reasons as well which really dont need to be discussed. I think the bottom line is that the changes are going to be made, unfortunatly it isnt going to stop the waste, I only hope that the price will be less than what is being paid now, if not then it is just a money grab on the part of the Sask gvmnt, kind of like when they jacked the taxes on the oil companies when they started to drill in my area, which in turn forced them to go back to Alberta. I dont think that NR will have to go through an outfitter in the future, other than for big game, and they shouldnt be required to either, but that is a decision that is up to the gvmnt in the future. Lets just hope they make the right one in the best interests of everyone when that time comes and do not listen to the BS of the SOA who only has thier own intetrests in mind and not the provinces.


----------



## fabalis

Just read this tread and feel like putting in another angle. I have been freelancing in Sask. for some 10 years now and I have always hoped that when retire I can go for a longer time, like 4-6 weeks. Not to shoot a limit every other day, but to do relaxed hunting and having a good time with friends. The proposed change puts an additional 500 for shooting the same number of birds just because you don't hunt hard to squezze a full limit on every hunt and don't hunt every day.
It seems to me that it is like there is a gereal understanding saying that everybody hunts each and every day shooting a limit and their onlý goal is burning tons of shells and putting tons of birds on the ground - this media here probably plays an important role her - it is not the case, but the fewer day, the more compressed and the harder there will be hunted.
The freelancing hunting in Canada is precious - preserve it!


----------



## Phone Guy

Update
I recieved a letter from Mr Duncans office yesterday. It stated that there will be NO changes to the 2012 hunting regulations. This meaning that there will be no such thing as a one week license.
I will add more later but at this time I do not have the letter in front of me.


----------



## Phone Guy

Here is the letter I recieved from the Minister of Environment:

I am pleased to provide you with a update on the proposed non-resident term waterfowl license for Saskatchewan.
This initiative was identified as a possible solution to control the practice of some non-resident (outside Canada) hunters acting as unlicensed outfitters by hunting with, and guiding, numerous groups of hunters throughout the season.
The ministry heard from numerous small business and hunters who do not support this initiative. Their view is that the increased cost for non-resident hunters in Saskatchewan will have a limited impact on compliance and will result in people choosing to hunt elsewhere. Recent consultation with colleagues in Alberta indicates poor results in preventing unlicensed outfitting.
I would like to advise that after careful consideration it has been decided not to proceed with regulatory amendments to create the term license. Licensing of the non-resident waterfowl licences will remain unchanged from the 2011 season.

This letter is signed by Dustin Duncan.

I guess speaking up and writting letters does help


----------

